# Touche insert sur clavier mac intel core duo



## lapinot (31 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Jouant souvent au scrabble sur iscr.com, il m'arrive comme tout un chacun de parler en jouant avec ses potes !
Mais si un autre pote se joint à la conversation, on me demande de taper "insert" pour répondre plus vite !
Je ne vois pas la touche insert sur mon clavier !
Y a t il une petite manip à effectuer ?

Merci de vos conseils et avis !

Juste une question, comme ça : dans quelle catégorie d'application classes tu ton clavier ? 

On déménage !


----------



## lapinot (1 Juin 2009)

Oui tas bien fait de me déménager, sorry !
Avais un peu mal au crane hier, millexcuses !

Personne pour me répondre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

Juste une hypothède : sur les vieux claviers de PC ou de terminaux, il me semble que la touche "Ins" était à la place de la touche "Aide" de nos claviers actuels. Tu l'as essayée (éventuellement avec "maj") ?


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

Est-ce bien iscr.com ? Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce site ait un rapport avec le scrabble... :hein:

Sinon, les touches doivent forcément être traitées par un logiciel. Comme on est sur Mac et que la touche « Ins » n'existe que sur PC, il faudrait savoir de quel logiciel il s'agit pour voir quelle est au juste la correspondance des touches, et si elle existe bien dans ce cas particulier.

Utilises-tu un logiciel particulier ?

Ou bien s'agit-il du script inséré dans une page web ? Auquel cas peux-tu nous donner l'adresse de cette dernière ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Comme on est sur Mac et que la touche « Ins » n'existe que sur PC



Non non, entre temps, j'ai vérifié sur un vieux clavier MacAlly, la touche ins est bien sur la même touche que "Aide" ! Faut peut-être juste l'activer avec "maj" (le "ins" est en position haute sur la touche "Aide" du MacAlly) !

Par contre, sur un portable, je n'ai pas idée où elle se cache, même sur mon Pismo de 2000 je ne la vois pas !


----------



## lapinot (2 Juin 2009)

Le site exact est : www.isc.ro/fr/ pour jouer aus crabble !

Désolé, suis étourdi en ce moment !

J'essaierai maj + aide dès que l'occasion se présentera !
Merci pour votre aide  et je vous dirai si cela fonctione !
Bonne journée !


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2009)

Il semble qu'il faille utiliser une application Java spécifique pour Mac (WordBiz 1.8 for Macintosh).

Il est déjà certain que la touche « aide » ne remplace pas le « Ins » du PC. Par contre, pour savoir si la combinaison de touches Maj+aide peut convenir, il faut peut-être d'abord se connecter avec un login et un mot de passe.

Il faudrait donc que tu le testes chez toi. D'ici je ne peux rien faire de plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

lapinot a dit:


> J'essaierai maj + aide dès que l'occasion se présentera !



Essaie les deux (avec et sans "maj").


----------



## lapinot (4 Juin 2009)

Merci de vos conseils, j'ai essayé, et je n'ai pas réussi !
Je me débrouille sur le site avec un copié collé, évidemment faut pas parler à plusieurs à la fois, mais le site est fait pour le scrabble !


----------



## albanet (31 Mars 2010)

ca y'est j'ai trouvé pour la touche INSERT / INS  :  shift+enter en tout cas sur le clavier alu !
Marche dans bootcamp !


----------

